# Take down the Christmas lights, and take off those silly hats!



## Destructobot (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it's time to take the hats off of the smileys. :scrooge:


----------



## Raika (Jan 19, 2010)

...
Cool, it's still Christmas.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 19, 2010)

I heard they were staying up until Tempmas results were announced! o:


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> I heard they were staying up until Tempmas results were announced! o:


By saying that, you've just made it true.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 19, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
I mean,


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantasy Freak (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah man, I didn't even get to use em


----------



## Raika (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantasy Freak said:
			
		

> Ah man, I didn't even get to use em


They're still there.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 21, 2010)

oh noes! don't go!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2010)

ive already taken down my christmas avatar

till next year...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 24, 2010)

You Know What's Bullshit?

I like the Tempmas emoticons. They remind me Christmas is around the corner (if you go backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

```
:angry2: :sleep: :shy: [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/happy.gif[/img] :yaynds: :blank: :yaypsp:
```
Not all of the hats were my stupidity was removed. Also, the code tags should keep that one smiley from being a smiley.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> ```
> :angry2: :sleep: :shy: [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/happy.gif[/img] :yaynds: :blank: :yaypsp:
> ```
> Not all of the hats were removed. Also, the code tags should keep that one smiley from being a smiley.


Really? Let me check...

They've all been removed.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

Never mind, I just needed to clear my cache.


----------

